# Chanthaburi - Would like to know more



## happysoul (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Song Si
I am a new member and love this forum, today I need some of your valuable advices
This might be not right thread to pose the questions but I hope you don't mind.
My husband and I would like to spend 2 months next year in Chanthaburi in the search for somewhere suitable to retire in Thailand in the near future.
- how much it cost roughly for 2 months rent (either a room in a medium hotel or a small house if it is available we don't mind to cook ourselves or eat out) just somewhere to sleep and daytime go out to find out more about the area.
- how long it takes to travel from Bangkok to Chanthaburi
- would you please tell us more about Chanthaburi as myself personally I love the areas with orchards, fruit trees... as we lead very simple, maybe a bit boring life ... don't really care about cafes, cinemas, restaurants... of the big city, we had enough of that already.
Thank you so much in advance for your time as I am sure we will have more questions later. Take care and have a nice day.
Happysoul


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - I'm pressed for time today just a short reply right now

click on the Chanthaburi tag below this post for a couple of other relevant threads

time to Bangkok - distance 220km
by bus, direct from Suvarnabhumi Airport (which is SE Bangkok) to Chan city terminal 3hrs 15min
by bus, from Morchit bus station, Bangkok, about 4 hours; I say 'about' as I made this trip to/from last week and easy to take an extra 30-40min depending on traffic
there are about 15-20 buses per day from Morchit-Chan city

also click my signature for a few years of Chanthaburi photos and info, gives you an idea of the changing seasons. Right now it is winter - this is the coldest spell I have had since we moved with 19C last night, but still forecast for 31C today, rest of this week forecast similar 21-33C.

It's a big province and very varied - inland/north the mountains of Soi Dao area are 1550m/5000ft and their climate quite different to on the coast. Inland/eastern ranges that separate Chanthaburi from Cambodia, the ranges/hills get a lot more rain, so often we look east for black clouds/rain 

Rental housing - i dont know about that in the city area at all, there is so much building going on there I don't expect there's a shortage; we're 12km away, and finding accomm for us here wasn't easy, we've been trying to find a slightly bigger house all year and may have one for January, very much a matter of knowing someone locally. Of the ones we've looked at, not seen any furnished.

more later; fire away with your questions!


----------



## happysoul (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for your wonderful informations with the beautiful photos of Chanthaburi. Now i am trying to find out about accommodation and will decide what month to book air tickets. 
Tell you the truth, my internet knowledge is very minimal, it takes lot of time for me to figure out or find out informations and thank God I came across this forum, it is so lovely to read and learn more about Thailand and also other neighbouring countries to help us to prepare, to make up our mind where we want to settle for our retirement. 
Now I will go to other sites to find out about accommodations and how to get to Chanthaburi as we are not travelwise so I am a bit nervous but it is never too late to start (I am 57, my husband is 60). Will let you know how we get on and will put out more questions if we need more help on the way. 
Thank you so much for your time Song Si, please keep up with the good work, we really enjoy reading your posts and your advices, informations are fully appreciated. 
Happysoul


----------

